# Henry Margusity Winter outlook 2009-2010



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...ives/2009/10/the_20092010_winter_forecast.asp

I would take this fwiw.....see how he does at the end of the year

His total snow for the season for selected citys in the US. The first number is avg.....the 2nd number is what he expects

City Avg Snowfall 09-10 Winter 
BIRMINGHAM C.O.,AL 2 2 
BIRMINGHAM AP,AL 2 2 
HUNTSVILLE, AL 3 3 
MOBILE, AL 1 1 
MONTGOMERY, AL 0 0 
FLAGSTAFF, AZ 101 50 
PHOENIX, AZ 0 0 
TUCSON, AZ 1 1 
WINSLOW, AZ 11 5 
YUMA, AZ 0 0 
FORT SMITH, AR 6 3 
LITTLE ROCK, AR 5 3 
NORTH LITTLE ROCK, AR 7 3 
BAKERSFIELD, CA 0 0 
BISHOP, CA 8 4 
BLUE CANYON, CA 241 120 
EUREKA, CA. 0 0 
FRESNO, CA 0 0 
LONG BEACH, CA 0 0 
LOS ANGELES AP, CA 0 0 
LOS ANGELES C.O., CA 0 0 
MOUNT SHASTA, CA 105 52 
REDDING, CA 3 2 
SACRAMENTO, CA 0 0 
SAN DIEGO, CA 0 0 
SAN FRANCISCO AP, CA 0 0 
SAN FRANCISCO C.O., CA 0 0 
SANTA BARBARA, CA 0 0 
SANTA MARIA, CA 0 0 
STOCKTON, CA 0 0 
ALAMOSA, CO 34 17 
COLORADO SPRINGS, CO 43 21 
DENVER, CO 60 60 
GRAND JUNCTION, CO 25 13 
PUEBLO, CO 33 17 
BRIDGEPORT, CT 25 37 
HARTFORD, CT 47 71 
WILMINGTON, DE 20 31 
WASHINGTON DULLES AP, D.C. 23 41 
WASHINGTON NAT'L AP, D.C. 17 30 
FLORIDA 0 0 
ATHENS, GA 2 2 
ATLANTA, GA 2 2 
AUGUSTA,GA 1 1 
COLUMBUS, GA 1 1 
MACON, GA 1 1 
SAVANNAH, GA 0 0 
BOISE, ID 21 21 
LEWISTON, ID 16 16 
POCATELLO, ID 43 43 
CAIRO,IL 10 12 
CHICAGO,IL 38 46 
MOLINE, IL 30 36 
PEORIA, IL 25 30 
ROCKFORD, IL 35 42 
SPRINGFIELD, IL 24 28 
EVANSVILLE, IN 14 16 
FORT WAYNE, IN 33 39 
INDIANAPOLIS, IN 23 27 
SOUTH BEND, IN 71 86 
DES MOINES, IA 33 33 
DUBUQUE,IA 44 44 
SIOUX CITY, IA 32 32 
WATERLOO, IA 32 32 
CONCORDIA, KS 22 22 
DODGE CITY, KS 20 20 
GOODLAND, KS 38 38 
TOPEKA, KS 21 25 
WICHITA, KS 16 19 
GREATER CINCINNATI AP 23 28 
JACKSON, KY 21 25 
LEXINGTON, KY 16 19 
LOUISVILLE, KY 16 19 
PADUCAH KY 11 13 
BATON ROUGE, LA 0 0 
LAKE CHARLES, LA 0 0 
NEW ORLEANS, LA 0 0 
SHREVEPORT, LA 2 1 
CARIBOU, ME 110 110 
PORTLAND, ME 71 71 
BALTIMORE, MD 21 42 
BLUE HILL, MA 59 89 
BOSTON, MA 41 61 
WORCESTER, MA 68 102 
ALPENA, MI 85 85 
DETROIT, MI 41 41 
FLINT, MI 45 45 
GRAND RAPIDS, MI 72 72 
HOUGHTON LAKE, MI 75 75 
LANSING, MI 49 49 
MARQUETTE, MI 129 129 
MUSKEGON, MI 97 97 
SAULT STE. MARIE, MI 116 116 
DULUTH, MN 78 78 
INTERNATIONAL FALLS, MN 64 64 
MINNEAPOLIS-ST.PAUL, MN 50 50 
ROCHESTER, MN 49 49 
SAINT CLOUD, MN 45 45 
JACKSON, MS 1 1 
MERIDIAN, MS 1 1 
TUPELO, MS 3 1 
COLUMBIA, MO 23 23 
KANSAS CITY, MO 20 20 
ST. LOUIS, MO 20 20 
SPRINGFIELD, MO 17 17 
BILLINGS, MT 57 57 
GLASGOW, MT 27 27 
GREAT FALLS, MT 59 59 
HELENA, MT 48 48 
KALISPELL, MT 64 64 
MISSOULA, MT 46 46 
GRAND ISLAND, NE 31 31 
LINCOLN, NE 27 27 
NORFOLK, NE 31 31 
NORTH PLATTE, NE 30 30 
OMAHA EPPLEY AP, NE 30 30 
OMAHA (NORTH), NE 31 31 
SCOTTSBLUFF, NE 41 41 
VALENTINE, NE 33 16 
ELKO, NV 38 19 
ELY, NV 49 24 
LAS VEGAS, NV 1 1 
RENO, NV 25 12 
WINNEMUCCA, NV 24 12 
CONCORD, NH 63 101 
ATLANTIC CITY AP, NJ 16 32 
NEWARK, NJ 27 54 
ALBUQUERQUE, NM 11 6 
CLAYTON, NM 22 11 
ROSWELL, NM 11 6 
ALBANY, NY 63 95 
BINGHAMTON, NY 82 124 
BUFFALO, NY 91 128 
ISLIP, NY 21 41 
NEW YORK C.PARK, NY 28 51 
NEW YORK (JFK AP), NY 23 41 
NEW YORK (LAGUARDIA AP), NY 25 46 
ROCHESTER, NY 90 162 
SYRACUSE, NY 114 205 
ASHEVILLE, NC 16 25 
CAPE HATTERAS, NC 2 2 
CHARLOTTE, NC 6 9 
GREENSBORO-WNSTN-SALM-HGHPT,NC 9 17 
RALEIGH, NC 7 14 
WILMINGTON, NC 2 2 
BISMARCK, ND 42 42 
FARGO, ND 38 38 
WILLISTON, ND 38 38 
AKRON, OH 48 81 
CLEVELAND, OH 55 94 
COLUMBUS, OH 28 47 
DAYTON, OH 28 47 
MANSFIELD, OH 42 71 
TOLEDO, OH 37 63 
YOUNGSTOWN, OH 56 96 
OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 9 5 
TULSA, OK 9 5 
ASTORIA, OR 5 5 
BURNS,OR 43 43 
EUGENE, OR 7 7 
MEDFORD, OR 7 7 
PENDLETON, OR 18 18 
PORTLAND, OR 7 7 
SALEM, OR 7 7 
SEXTON SUMMIT, OR 98 98 
ALLENTOWN, PA 31 53 
ERIE, PA. 86 111 
HARRISBURG, PA 34 51 
MIDDLETOWN/HARRISBURG INTL APT 34 51 
PHILADELPHIA, PA 21 40 
PITTSBURGH, PA 43 65 
AVOCA, PA 47 70 
ALTOONA, PA 40 60 
STATE COLLEGE, PA 45 68 
WILLIAMSPORT, PA 41 62 
PROVIDENCE, RI 36 53 
CHARLESTON AP,SC 1 0 
COLUMBIA, SC 2 4 
GREENVILLE-SPARTANBURG AP, SC 6 13 
ABERDEEN, SD 36 36 
HURON, SD 39 39 
RAPID CITY, SD 39 39 
SIOUX FALLS, SD 40 40 
BRISTOL-JHNSN CTY-KNGSPRT,TN 16 24 
CHATTANOOGA, TN 4 7 
KNOXVILLE, TN 12 18 
MEMPHIS, TN 5 8 
NASHVILLE, TN 10 15 
OAK RIDGE,TN 10 15 
ABILENE, TX 5 2 
AMARILLO, TX 15 8 
AUSTIN, TX 1 0 
BROWNSVILLE, TX 0 0 
CORPUS CHRISTI, TX 0 0 
DALLAS-FORT WORTH, TX 3 2 
DEL RIO, TX 1 1 
EL PASO, TX 6 3 
GALVESTON, TX 0 0 
HOUSTON, TX 0 0 
LUBBOCK, TX 10 5 
MIDLAND-ODESSA, TX 4 2 
PORT ARTHUR, TX 0 0 
SAN ANGELO, TX 3 2 
SAN ANTONIO, TX 1 0 
VICTORIA, TX 0 0 
WACO, TX 1 0 
WICHITA FALLS, TX 6 3 
MILFORD, UT 45 23 
SALT LAKE CITY, UT 58 41 
BURLINGTON, VT 77 108 
LYNCHBURG, VA 18 36 
NORFOLK, VA 7 15 
RICHMOND, VA 14 28 
ROANOKE, VA 23 46 
WALLOPS ISLAND, VA 9 18 
OLYMPIA, WA 17 17 
QUILLAYUTE, WA 14 14 
SEATTLE C.O., WA 7 7 
SEATTLE SEA-TAC AP, WA 12 12 
SPOKANE, WA 50 50 
WALLA WALLA, WA 20 20 
YAKIMA, WA 24 24 
BECKLEY, WV 60 90 
CHARLESTON, WV 32 48 
ELKINS, WV 76 114 
HUNTINGTON, WV 26 41 
GREEN BAY, WI 46 46 
LA CROSSE, WI 42 42 
MADISON, WI 43 43 
MILWAUKEE, WI 47 47 
CASPER, WY 79 79 
CHEYENNE, WY 55 55 
LANDER, WY 102 102 
SHERIDAN, WY 72 72


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I sure hope he is right!! I followed him last year and wasn't impressed though. How you been Tim? What's your thoughts on this season?

Andrew


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

We will see if he is close ... Last year he got total BASHED,and I mean BASHED(A lot of profanity to him & his wife for writing a column backing him ) on his predictions of storms coming ......


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah he pretty much sucks at snow forcasts but he is fun to listen too, lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well if we get under our average we know to just never listen again//.... this is such a freaking tease


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

You can't ever count on snow. Ever.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bossman 92;819227 said:


> I sure hope he is right!! I followed him last year and wasn't impressed though. How you been Tim? What's your thoughts on this season?
> 
> Andrew


I have been good andrew...how have u been? I can see where HM is coming from....he is going with a active southern branch jet stream and lots of clippers.......for the record he is not the only one saying this....yet alot of his blog readers are out of the northeast...so it makes sense for him to say alot of snow for us. I think a more mundane forcast then his.....i dont think the midwest will get hammered again this winter.....prob very cold and normal snow for them....pretty much what everyone else is saying also.



RichG53;819246 said:


> We will see if he is close ... Last year he got total BASHED,and I mean BASHED(A lot of profanity to him & his wife for writing a column backing him ) on his predictions of storms coming ......





stroker79;819257 said:


> Yeah he pretty much sucks at snow forcasts but he is fun to listen too, lol


Rich and Doug you are 100% correct.........he stop posting for a while cause it got so bad. He often hypes to much...and forcast fantasy storms. The biggest storm i got was in march....he said it would not happen cause the models will not burn him again. Well they did...just in a better way for me.



iceyman;819286 said:


> well if we get under our average we know to just never listen again//.... this is such a freaking tease


He is saying 54 inches for newark....i dont think so.....i would go 32......hell i will take last winter in a min


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

We can all only HOPE for a good winter.
I am.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'd be happy with another winter like last winter- most of the storms were when I was home!- anything better than that would be frosting on the cake!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

i dont see how anyone in the snow plowing business can put any amount of faith in a long term forcast

weather forcasters can only accuratly predict weather to 2-3 days out


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Weathermen are funny. We have a couple of local guys up here that get pretty, well, excited about a big storm. We can always count on the two talking about a "major weather event" well before anyone else. I am mostly concerned with timing. I don't care how much we get, just when it will start/stop.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

His prediction for here is 50% of last couple years. Looks like my no snow insurance policy may even work.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

2COR517;824491 said:


> Weathermen are funny. We have a couple of local guys up here that get pretty, well, excited about a big storm. We can always count on the two talking about a "major weather event" well before anyone else. I am mostly concerned with timing. I don't care how much we get, just when it will start/stop.


Your absolutely right there. They seem to over hype it, especially in the beginning months. "Looks like were getting 12" on Tuesday (Then Monday night comes around) 6" (Then Tuesday morning) 2"- 4" (then its) Oh what a close call, it decided to go out to sea"

I just want to know what time to get up. There is nothing worse then getting up at 2AM to discover that the storm hasn't even started yet, & then I can't get back to sleep. :realmad:


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I like being on the northwest side of those tracks.........Henry doesn't tend to be very accurate though. But many others aren't either....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

RepoMan207;825192 said:


> Your absolutely right there. They seem to over hype it, especially in the beginning months. "Looks like were getting 12" on Tuesday (Then Monday night comes around) 6" (Then Tuesday morning) 2"- 4" (then its) Oh what a close call, it decided to go out to sea"
> 
> I just want to know what time to get up. There is nothing worse then getting up at 2AM to discover that the storm hasn't even started yet, & then I can't get back to sleep. :realmad:


You must mean "Breaking Weather, Breaking Wind" or "Where the news comes first" LOL.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

iceyman;819286 said:


> well if we get under our average we know to just never listen again//.... this is such a freaking tease


those numbers would be awesome but cant hold ur breath


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

To tell the truth, i don't like the big storms as much as, I like small frequent storms and ice.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I will take the small storms too. I don;t like abusing the truck on the big storms.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Ditto on the getting up at 2 (when they say it will start) and then being awake for the rest of the morning. That really sucked. Now I just give the 2 guys that always work security on 3rd shift at a local college $25.00 a season to call me when we get 1/2 inch of snow. I sleep like a baby until then!!


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah a forecast is only good for 2 - 3 days out. Totals don't mean anything until April when the news people (and newspapers) decide which city gets the "gloden" snowball award for the most snow-fall for the season.
Timing *is *the major factor involved here for ALL of us so we know when to head out, etc.... As long as we all have a safe winter too...... :waving: payup


----------

